# Toshiba color oversaturation



## ikoniq (Sep 8, 2012)

I've got a Toshiba 32C120U TV connected via HDMI to my PC, my Xbox 360, and my DirecTV H25-100. I've noticed that when displaying video from my Xbox or my DirecTV, I don't get color push issues, but when I'm getting video from my computer, I get really bad oversaturation/color push, mostly affecting skin tones. I'm running an AMD A10-5800K w/ AMD Radeon HD 7660D GPU on-die paired 8 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1833 RAM.


----------

